# Fotograf, Fotodesigner, Handwerkshammer, Gewerbeschein... Hilfe



## Andreas Späth (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe gemeinde der Tutorianer 

Seit Montag diese Woche zähl ich nun auch offiziell zu den Gewerbetreibenden.
Nun ergab sich beim Gewerbe Anmelden allerdings ein kleines Problem.
Mir wurde vom betreffendem Sachbearbeiter auf dem Gewerbeamt gesagt man müsse als Fotograf sich erstmal bei der Handwerkskammer registrieren. Und im Internet les ich wieder genau gegenteiliges, dass dafür sogar unter umständen nichtmal eine Gewerbeanmeldung notwendig wäre (Künstler und sowas.)

Am Ende hab ich nun nach ca 50 Internetseiten und tagelangem Googlemissbrauch folgende Infos zusammengekratzt, weis allerdings nicht ob ich das nun richtig verstanden habe. Auch wahren wohl einige der Seiten komplett veraltet, und ich weis nicht ob die Information noch aktuell ist.
Ich zähl einfach mal auf was ich bestätigt bzw widerlegt haben möchte, damit der nächste Gang zum Gewerbeamt (zum nachtragen) auch erstmal der letzte bleibt.

1.Fotograf ist in Deutschland ein geschützter Begriff und darf nur von Leuten benutzt werden die eine Ausbildung als Fotograf erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben.
2.Um als Fotograf selbständig zu sein benötigt man mindestens einen Fotograf mit Meisterbrief im Betrieb (ich dachte das mit dem Meister hätte sich 2004 bei einigen Berufen geändert ?)
3. Als Fotograf muss ich bei der Handwerkskammer eingetragen sein
4. Fotograf ist man sobald man zB Portraitfotos, Passfotos, Hochzeitsfotos etc. macht ( also man bietet den Leuten sie [oder etwas] zu Fotografieren und bekommt dafür dann Geld, als eine Dienstleistung)
5. Der Fotodesigner erstellt zB kunstvolle Bilder vo Models oder ähnliches, die er dann verkauft (bzw die Lizenzen), Fotografiert aber im Ramen der obengenannten Dinge. (auch Stockphotografie genannt. Oder hab ich das Wort gerade erfunden ? )
6. Fotodesigner darf sich jeder nennen, man benötigt keine abgeschlossene Ausbildung und keinen Meisterbrief für das Gewerbe.

So, mehr fällt mir nicht ein, ich hoffe mal ich habe nichts vergessen.
Wie gesagt bin ich nun ehrlichgesagt kein bischen sicher.

Was darf ich nun als nicht ausgebildeter Knipser (nicht dassich mich zu unrecht als Fotograf oder sowas hier bezeichne ) machen ?
Wie darf ich das ganze/mich nennen ?
Was brauch ich dafür dass es auch auf meinen Gewerbeschein mit drauf kommt ?
Falls die Handwerkskammer involviert ist, wie läuft das dort ab, und vor allem was kostet mich das ?

Ok, fertig 
Ich hoffe dass mir da Jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Greetinx Andy.

PS: Oder kann ich Fotograf...(oder wie auch immer jetzt) auch einfach als Künstler sein, und muss mich nur beim Finanzamt melden ? Bzw. geht das dass man Gewerbetreibender und Künstler gleichzeitig ist ?

PPS: Irgendwer ne Empfehlung für Steuer und Buchhaltungssoftware ?


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. Juli 2007)

So nun hab ich doch zumindest zwei Sachen herausgefunden.

1. Fotograf ist seit 2004 ein Zulassungsfreies Gewerbe, ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung was das bedeutet.
2. Man benötigt keinen Meisterbrief um selbständig als Fotograf zu arbeiten.

Allerdings bleiben damit immernoch einige Fragen offen, siehe erster Post 

Edit: Zulassungsfreies Gewerbe heist dass man hierfür weder einen Meisterbrief noch eine Abgeschlossene Ausbildung/bestandene Gesellenprüfung haben muss.
Sprich Fotograf sein darf jeder.

Nun ist nurnoch die Sache mit der Handwerkskammer, darüber finde ich weder bei IHK, BHU oder sonstwo brauchbare Informationen


----------



## Nelkedixi (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Andreas,
ich beziehe mich auf Deinen o.g. Beitrag. Meine Frau überlegt zur Zeit, ob sie sich als Fotograf selbständig machen soll. Ich habe auch schon lange nach Hinweisen im Internet über das Anmelden eines Gewerbes bis hin zur Anmeldung einer freiberuflichen Tätigkeit gesucht. Ganz befriedigend war die Suche bisher nicht. Was ich gelesen habe: Die Anmeldung eines Gewerbebetriebes ist zwar für die Erstellung von Portraitsaufnahmen, Hochzeitsfotos, etc nötig, aber zieht dies auch Beiträge zur Handwerkskammer und Berufsgenossenschaft nach sich (ca. 200 € im Jahr für Handwerkskammer und 200 € für BG) daneben kommt es noch zur Anmeldung in der Künzlersozialkasse?. Auf jeden Fall benötigt man keine Ausbildung als Fotograf. Die Anmeldung eines freien Berufes (evtl. Fotojournalist) zieht keine Eintragung in Handwerksrolle nach sich. BG? - weiß ich nicht -Künzlersozialkasse ? - weiß ich auch nicht. Kannst Du mir weitere Hinweise / Tipps geben. Gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Mai 2008)

Also wenn sie Fotos im Auftrag erstellen will (zB Portraits und Hochzeitsfotos fallen darunter) muss sie sich zuerst bei der Handwerkskammer eintragen lassen. Das wäre dann der Beruf des Fotograf
Das ganze kostet erstmal nichts, man muss erst ab einem bestimmten Verdienst (Zahlen hab ich da gerade keine da) einen Beitrag leisten.
Künstlersozialkasse ist nicht zwingend notwendig.
Allerdings ist glaube ich jeder selbständig Handwerker verpflichtet Krankenversichert zu sein, jetzt weis ich nicht ob das auf auf Handwerksähnliche Berufe (wie Fotograf) zutrifft. Am besten mal bei der Handwerkskammer nachfragen.

Macht sie nun zB Fotos die sie später verkauft (aber nicht im Auftrag erstellt hat, zB Fotolizenzen verkaufen etc...) braucht sie nichteinmal Gewerbe sondern kann sich als Fotodesignerin beim Finanzamt als Künstlerin melden. Das hat auch steuerliche Vorteile weil man hier nur Einkommenssteuer und keine Umsatzsteuer zahlen muss.

Fotojournalist fällt eigentlich unter das selbe wie der Fotodesigner.

Man muss eben nur aufpassen nicht als Fotodesigner plötzlich Aufgaben des Fotografes zu erledigen (umgekehrt kein Problem), sonst ist einem die Handwerkskammer und das Gewerbeamt böse... und das sollte man irgendwie vermeiden.


----------



## Nelkedixi (25. Mai 2008)

vielen dank für deine schnelle antwort. 
wenn die handwerkskammer erst einen beitrag verlangt, wenn bestimmte einkommensgrenzen überschritten werden, dann wäre das für eine nebenberufliche tätigkeit als fotografin sehr wahrscheinlich beitragsfrei. aber da werde ich bei der handwerkskammer noch einmal nachfragen. aber wie sieht es denn aus mit beiträgen zur berufsgenossenschaft aus. habe ein info blatt aus dem netz geladen von der zuständigen bg, worin steht, dass eine pflichtmitgliedschaft besteht, egal wie hoch das einkommen ist. der mindesbeitrag liegt bei ca 230 euro / jahr. hast du andere informationen?
gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. Mai 2008)

Laut den Informationen die ich vom Verein für Journalistische Fotografie Deutschlands habe, benötigt der Fotograf nur die Mitgliedschafft in der Handwerkskammer und danach die Anmeldung des Gewerbes.
Ich find nur leider dieses Infoblatt nichtmehr.

Wobei ich das Infoblatt auch 2-3 Jahre alt ist, man weis ja nie wie sich da die Gesetzeslage ändert.

Diese Pflichtmitgliedschafften sind in meinen Augen sowieso Schwachsinn, abgesehen davon dass sie gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen.....


----------



## Nelkedixi (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo
ich habe mich telefonisch bei der handwerkskammer erkundigt: Beitrag für die Anmeldung ca. 120,00 € Beitrag im Jahr ca. € 100,00. im ersten jahr ist die mitgliedschaft frei. bei der bg habe ich auch angerufgen. es besteht tats. eine pflichtmitgliedschaft in der bg für einen fotografen. mindestversicherung, welche von dem fotografen aber selbständig eingestuft werden kann, beträgt ca. 230,00€ / jahr. gegenleistung = unfallschutz bei der berufsausübung. weitere - verwaltungs! - kosten - fallen wohl nicht an. d. h. also egal wieviel gewinn im jahr über bleiben kosten von ca 330,00 € / jahr fallen auf jeden fall an. 
gruß


----------



## abir1803 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

da ich nun endlich nach mega langer suche auf eine eventuelle Antwort zwecks Selbständigkeit als Fotgraf oder Fotodesigner gestoßen bin, muss ich nun aber doch nochmal genau nachfragen. Bei mir ist es nämlich so, das ich schon eine selbständige Tätigkeit ausübe, die aber rein garnichts mit der Fotografie zu tun hat. Ich bin selbständiger Physiotherpeut mit einer eigenen Praxis.
Möchte mir mit der Fotografie die ich schon seit vielen Jahren praktiziere und mit Leidenschaft ausführe ein zweites Standbein schaffen. 
Nun wäre es toll, wenn mir jemand bei meinen Fragen weiterhelfen könnte.
1. Ist es mittlerweile nun wirklich so, das man sich ohne Gessellenbrief als Fotograf selbständig machen kann?Wann ist diese Gesetzesänderung in Kraft getreten? Dachte nämlich man könne das wenn überhaupt nur, als Fotodesigner und selbst das ist wohl recht kompliziert. Als Fotograf hätte ich ja dann angemeldet keine Einschrenkungen mehr und könnte ja dann jeden Fotoauftrag annehmen, wenn ich ein Gewerbe angemeldet habe und bei der Handwerkskammer wie auch BG gemeldet bin Oder hab ich da nun was falsch verstanden?
2. Da ich ja schon selbständig bin und somit privat Versichert, ist da eine weitere Versicherung nötig? Das Fotografieren soll auch als Nebengewerbe laufen und nicht als Hauptgewerbe.
Wäre wirklich toll, wenn mir hier einer weiterhelfen könnte und mir wenn möglich Schritt für Schritt aufzeigen würde wie ich in diesem Fall vorzugehen habe. Damit mir dabei ja kein Fehler unterläuft.
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!


----------

